# Dog park what to do



## ChloetheCuteChi (Aug 23, 2013)

OK so I have a 6 lb. Chihuahua pure breed she isn't fat just a deer head and she likes to wrestle with her two friends Anta (Aussie) and comet (terrier mix puppy) anta goes easy on her but she still barks and snapped at her I really want to take her to the dog park but what if a dog attacks her!!!



Here's a pic of her 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

I personally don't go to dog parks as all the parks I know have all sorts of dogs off leash at once (of all sizes!). Usually this means trouble as the owners have a chat while their dogs do whatever they like. Nothing for me!

I rather meet up with friends who have dogs and/or Chihuahuas and have smaller, organised walks and meet ups. Much more fun and much calmer!


----------



## MMS (Aug 2, 2012)

We go to the dog park. I try to make it at least once a week. Now, granted, Stella is ~12 lbs, but I want her to be comfortable with all different sized dogs. 

There are those who just let their dogs do as they please while they sit around chatting... I am not one of them. I always know where my dogs are, and who they're playing with. I call them to me every so often for a check in, and then if all is well they are released back out to play more. I take my dogs to the park, but I am involved in their play. If things look like they're getting out of hand, we leave. This is not just for Stella, but for my 2 big dogs as well. 

My 3 love the park and, with Maggie being leash reactive, it is the best way for us to work on socialization. 

PS- one of Stella's bff's at the park is a giant mastiff. They love to play chase. He goes just fast enough that he's right behind her as she's running full speed around the park, and they they switch, with him trotting just fast enough that she's running full speed behind him. It's the sweetest thing!


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

I take my two to the doggy park as much I can, I think is very important for dogs to be around other dogs, no matter the breed or size.
My pups are still scare (no matter how much socialization I have put them trough) of dogs but we will go on going to the park because I want them to get used to other dogs being around them.
I am always right by their side and practice recall very very often, I always check what/how many dogs come to the park and how they interact with other dogs.

My advice if you wish to take your dog to the park is to first master recall and once you are at the park never take your eyes of off her, always know what's going on, how many people are there, how many dogs, what kinds of dogs and how they all interact.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

There are some dogs that go to our closest park that shouldn't be off leash anywhere. They're super aggressive and I wouldn't trust them around any size dog so we don't go to that park. However, we have a small dog only park and there are size restrictions and Odie loves that park! I agree that it's good for your dog to be used to all sizes of dogs, but I personally prefer to do this in a more controlled environment, with dogs I know. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## None505 (Jan 10, 2013)

I use to take my mom's American Pit Bull Terrier to the dog park but people bring unruly and aggressive dogs and that is not a good situation so I avoid dog parks now unless I am the only one there. I figure that the risk of a fight is to much for my Chis since a large dog would easily kill them so instead I take them for off leash walks in the desert with my friends who have dogs that are not aggressive.


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

Mine go to the off leash dog park that's across the street from our neighborhood. It's a membership only dog park that does temperament testing for all dogs there. There is a small dog area for dogs 12 inches tall and under. I feel much more comfortable taking my dogs here than to other dog parks in my area because it just seems to have better dogs and dog owners there. People who are willing to pay the membership fee generally just seem to care more about their dogs. 

But when we're there my dogs are in my sight at all times. I intervene if I don't like how another dog is playing with them. The other day someone had a puppy who was 16 weeks old there. I don't know what kind of dog it was, but it was going to be a big dog when it was full grown. But because he was a puppy he was barely small enough to be in the small dog area. He was still learning how to play appropriately. But he kept jumping on Ella and she didn't want to play with him. He really should have been in the big dog area due to how rough he was playing. Ella screamed at him and his parents realized he belonged better over in the big dog area and they took him over there. I guess the point of this story is that most people at this particular park keep a good eye on their dogs and do what's appropriate. I would only go to a park with owners like this.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

We go to the park but it's not just specifically for dogs though there is a dog area. I tend to walk around the quieter parts and have my dogs on the lead. Once Mylo got scared by a dog that was big and wanted to play and ran full speed towards him but the dog was very friendly other than that. The dogs have only been attacked once and ironically this was in my street not in the dog park and also by a small dog! I walk them and luckily all the dogs off lead in our park are very well behaved and friendly but I watch all of the dogs as they come toward us and I pick my babies up if I'm not comfortable with the behaviour of the dog.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

We do NOT go to dog parks. Too risky. One mis-step from a big dog and your dog has a broken neck. A big dog decides to grab a chi? One shake and they are dead. It is NOT worth it. That is just me.

Brody can and does socialize with dogs that we know that are a similar size. He has a blast playing chase. But I would NEVER let him off leash with dogs that I don't know. Just wont' take that risk. I have known too many people whose chi's are now dead because of an 'accident' at a dog park.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

We go to a dog park every day, but it's not specifically for dogs. It just happens to be a huge park that allows dogs off leash. There are dogs of all sizes and some who may be aggressive, but in general most dogs are fine. I personally think it's important for dogs to socialise with other dogs regularly. I think we just have to be extra careful with chihuahuas and use common sense. For example, the park I go to is HUGE. You can always find deserted areas where it's safe to let even a chihuahua off leash. I trained both Lilo and my previous chi Coco to be off leash at the park from the start and come back to me as soon as I call them so they never ever ran away from me. I also never ever let my dog out of my sight.

BUT, as soon as I see a dog from far, I put the leash on. If I don't trust the dogs (if they seem aggressive, are too big for her and/or seem to energetic), I pick her up. With friendly big dogs, I let her on the ground on the leash to meet them, but usually no real playing. Even when big dogs are friendly and calm, I'm not willing to take the risk of having them hurt Lilo accidentally. With other friendly tiny dog close to her size, I let her off the leash to play. The good thing about the park I go to is there are a lot of tiny dogs! 

I've had 2 bad experiences with big dogs attacking my dogs, but one of them happened on a street while Coco was on the leash. This huge dog appeared out of nowhere, off leash, no owner in sight... so unfortunately it can happen anywhere, not just at dog parks. The second time was at the park with Lilo and I wasn't careful enough. I put Lilo back down on the ground after a big dog I didn't trust passed us. I thought they were far enough and turned my back on them... the dog came running back. I've learnt from that and in situations like this, I never put her down until the dog is completely out of sight.


----------

